# Pb débit lacie network storage gigabit ethernet



## zazthemac (8 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

alors voila mon souci.

j'ai acheté (à l'arrache il est vrai) un DD ethernet (lacie network storage 1T), ayant déja une airport extreme je n'ai pas achete la Time capsule.

Mon problème est double:
- Je n'arrive pas a utiliser time machine du au formatge du disque (FAT32 ou XFS) car compatible Mac/PC, l'utilitaire fourni avecf le disque ne permet pas de choisir le format de fichier... Qq'un aurait une manip pour formater un disque réseau sans passer par l'uitilitaire fourni?

- Faisant mon deuil de Time machine (je le fais sur mon SQP alu 2"1/2), j'ai décidé de m'en servir comme DD de stockage pour toute la famille mais là, surprise, la copie de fichier (en direct de mon macbook au disque avec un cable réseau certifié Giga, ou en passant par l'airport extreme mais en ethernet) le debit ne dépasse pas les 8Mo/s (c'est a dire à peine du fast ethernet 100Mb/s). 
J'ai vérifié avec l'utilitaire réseau lors de la connection directe il me dit bien que c'est du gigabit mais menumeter et le temps de copie me confirme les débits. Est ce du au foramatage du disque (voir probléme n°1) ou à autre chose qui m'aurait échappé? 


merci d'avance


----------



## zazthemac (10 Janvier 2009)

Alors avec mes connaissances (pas trés élevé soit dit en passant). Je me suis que faire un ping pourrait m'avancer.

Alors sur des paquets de 64 bytes on obtient donc (en moyenne)
- Airport extreme (en wifi 2.4Gh,130Mbps signal a 99%) : 0.7ms
- Airport extreme en ethernet : 0.3ms
- DD Lacie en direct : 0.2ms

Question: est ce que cela veut dire que le port ethernet et le chipset reseau fonctionne correctement, que c'est du au DD interne et son format de fichier? Est ce que cela ne veut rien dire du tout???

Merci


----------



## zazthemac (13 Janvier 2009)

Apres quelque recherche supplementaires j'ai remarqué que le disque se formate en xfs, quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer sur les limitations de ce format de fichier (time machine etc...)


----------



## zazthemac (15 Janvier 2009)

Bon, et bien apres une semaine de recherche, j'ai trouve la reponse :IL NE FAUT PAS ACHETER CETTE DAUBE.
L'echange de mail avec le sav est mourir de rire, tu leur demandes de quel couleur est le ciel, ils te repondent 14h30. le gars n' y connait rien et ne fait que me debiter le manuel.... 
conclusion : debit super lent, time machine impossible, disque reseau donc choix de ogiciel de backup trés limité.... A eviter.......


----------



## zazthemac (15 Janvier 2009)

Allez je me fait un petit plaisir, voici l'échange de mail


Xavier B. 
Postés : 8 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Débit trés lent en copie (8Mo/s).
Disuqe connecté à une borne airport extreme gigabyte reliée au au macbook en ethernet gigabyte (tous cables certifiés gigabyte). J'aurais voulu aussi connaitre le format de fichiers du disque (peut etre la lenteur du disque est elle due a cela)

Merci

Thomasin H.


Postés : 13 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Bonjour Xavier,
Merci de contacter LaCie.
Le Disque est preformatte en HFS+.
Le formatage du disque LaCie Network Space détruit toutes les données enregistrées sur le disque. Sauvegardez vos données importantes avant de procéder au formatage. Vos paramètres administrateur sont enregistrés.
Connectez-vous à la page d'administration NAS du LaCie Network Space (reportez-vous à la section Accès à la page dadministration NAS). Cliquez sur Disque sur la page de configuration Cliquez sur Formater sous « LaCie Network Space drive » [Disque LaCie Network Space]. Cliquez sur OK.
Lisez l'avertissement et cliquez sur Formater si vous êtes sûr de vouloir continuer. Cliquez sur OK.
Cordialement
Xavier B. 
Postés : 13 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Bonjour merci pour la réponse concernant le format de fichier. Ce format m'arrange car utilisateur de mac. Mais lors du formatage la fenetre me fait douter, le disque ne serait il pas formater XFS? (voir piece jointe).
Je n'ai pas eu de réponse quand au debit de 8 Mo/s (fichier de 1Go en ethernet direct) qui me semble trés trés lent pour du Gigabyte (50-60 Mo/s seraient plus lgique).

Pièce jointe 1

Thomasin H.


Postés : 14 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Bonjour Xavier,
Réinitialisez le disque en suivant la procedure decrite ci-dessous.
1) Mettez le bouton Marche/Arrêt du disque en position OFF(Arrêt).
2) Mettez ensuite le bouton en position ON(Marche) et juste avant que le voyant ne sallume, switchez le bouton en positions OFF et ON rapidement et cela un certain nombre de fois.
3) A ce point vous devrez voir le voyant avant clignoter dune manière alternée, indiquant que l'appareil est à zéro.
Si le probleme persiste, redémarrez votre LaCie Network Space et cliquez sur Restart [Redémarrer] sur la page d'assistance technique. Cliquez sur OK.
A noter que le transfert des donnees peut être ralenti pendant des transferts simultanés de fichiers.
Si le résultat n'est pas différent, s'il vous plaît contacter Orange pour obtenir de l'aide dans la vérification de la configuration du routeur.
Cordialement
Xavier B. 
Postés : 14 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Bonjour et merci pour la rapidite de la réponse. Effectivement n'ayant pas de bouton reset sur le DD, cette manip est interessante a connaitre.
Pour le debit, le test a ete fait en direct link (pas de routeur entre le mac et le DD et Adresse IP fixes pour les 2 dans le meme masque de sous reseau). En test avec le routeur (borne airport extreme en Serveur Dhcp et IP auto sur le DD) le resultat est identique.

Ne l'ayant pas achete par orange, je ne reve donc que d'une mise a jour du firmware (1.1.6 voir autre ticket d'assistance).

Si vous avez d'autres pistes merci.

Thomasin H.

Lintervention vous a-t-elle été utile ?



Postés : 15 janvier 2009 @ 00:00 
Réinitialiser le périphipque en utilisant le CD d'installation
Insérez le CD des utilitaires de LaCie dans le lecteur CD 1. ou DVD de votre ordinateur pour lancer le programme de configuration du disque Ethernet. Choisissez la langue.
À la page de configuration du disque Ethernet, cliquez sur Configuration et suivez les instructions indiquées à l'écran. À la page Contrat de licence de l'utilisateur final, cliquez sur D'accord. À la page Enregistrement saisissez le numéro de licence à 16 caractères placé sur la pochette du CD-ROM d'utilitaires (sans ajouter les tirets) et nommez votre disque Ethernet. Le nom saisi ici n'est pas sensible à la casse et sera le « Nom de portail » que vous utiliserez pour vous connecter à votre disque Ethernet. Cliquez sur Suivant.


----------



## Murphy976 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire ton sujet qui m'intéresse au plus haut point:

J'ai un Macbook Pro qui tourne sur 10.5.8.

Je viens d'acheter un NAS LaCie Network Space 2 que j'ai branché sur la box de Numéricable. Objectif: faire des sauvegardes en Wifi avec Time Machine.

La première sauvegarde s'est bien passée, mais dorénavant à chaque fois que Time Machine veut relancer une sauvegarde, j'obtiens le message suivant:

"Erreur de Time Machine
Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la liaison des fichiers sur le volume de sauvegarde."

Je ne sais pas si je dois ramener le matos au vendeur où s'il existe une solution pour utiliser Time Capsule sur ce serveur NAS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

Moi, il y a quand même un truc qui m'échappe : on s'acharne à vous dire que pour faire des sauvegardes (Time Machine ou autres), un bête disque dur USB2 de base est amplement suffisant, pourquoi vous acharnez vous à jeter votre argent par les fenêtres à tenter de mettre en place des solutions coûteuses, compliquées à mettre en &#339;uvre, et d'une fiabilité plus que moyenne (ou plutôt "moins que moyennes", en fait ) ? :mouais:

Ce qu'il faut rechercher, pour les sauvegardes, c'est la fiabilité, pas la performance, ni les solutions "exotiques" !


----------

